# Hi



## doomgerbs (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi

Names Gill

I keep a few species of mantid; H mems, occelata, ant mantids, sphrodos and Polyspilota aeruginosa

Also got a few tarantulas and some gerbils.

thought I'd pop in and get to know a few more mantis enthusiasts.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Apr 9, 2008)

welcome gill


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello. Welcome.


----------



## Malnra (Apr 9, 2008)

Hail and well met .. pull up a chair and grab a soda. With the exception of Rick, people here are friendly ...

*JUST* kidding Rick


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello Doomy, seen you on a few forums, I have! Welcome from OHIO!


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## andy hood (May 5, 2008)

hello there gill and welcome to the forum


----------

